# Jack Dempsey with Flowerhorn Mated Pair



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a 10 inch male JD named Poseidon.










Also got this 7 inch female ZZ Flowerhorn named Aura.










I think they might become a mated pair. She follows the JD around and dances for him with her tail. I got the JD a few days ago and since then Aura has become much more colorful with the pink spreading throughout her body. She has already found a hidden flat space and begun digging a nest.

If they end up breeding, any ideas what the fry will look like?

Let me know your thoughts and opinions. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Only one way to find out....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I've seen this pairing before. A guy sold a whole bunch of inch sized fry to a store i worked at. They looks like FH that were thick in the face and very Pearly in patterning (both JD traits), but kept the lateral blotches of a FH. Nice finnage that was red by two or three inches. They grew ridiculously fast.

Only got them to about three inches or so, as the largest ones would always sell first. Later the guy brought in some some of his larger (5-7") holdbacks for us to sell. They were nice, but maybe not as attractive as each species on their own IMO. I'm not a FH guy though, _most _FHs are very blah and meh to me, so maybe I'm the wrong guy to give opinion.

FH genetics are said to be pretty crazy, so who knows what it could end up as?


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh wow at least I know its been done before  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

JD shape with FH colouring....cool. Will be nice to see. Glad to see the JD is doing well and getting some.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The top of the face and eyes were still Fh looking, but the bottom part, chin and gill plate looked thick and low, like heavy jowels.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, how about the coloring?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

FH-ish (pale pastels)with heavy big pearls and reddish fins. As i said non were fully matured adults really. Still could have improved.


----------

